# Running water out to garage



## Kehoe (Sep 12, 2008)

How easy....or hard is it to run water out to the garage? What factors do I need to consider before I do it, and what is basically involved?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 12, 2008)

Dig trench.  run pipe.  Get a plumbing book?

--Bushytails


----------



## twissty (Sep 23, 2008)

Kehoe said:


> How easy....or hard is it to run water out to the garage? What factors do I need to consider before I do it, and what is basically involved?



 1/2" to 1" poly water pipe is what you need. there's different grades depending on if it's for drinking water.
depth to bury depends on if it freezes where you live.    Do you have drains? can you put a drain in?


----------



## thomask (Jun 22, 2010)

Beware if you are up North as pipes can bust when frozen causing a lot of problems in your garage.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

The bigest obstical is the frost line. You will have to go well below it.  Here in Upstate NY, I have to go down 5-7 feet for a water line.


----------



## Tinkmaster (Dec 24, 2010)

When I ran water to my garage building, I was the black plastic pipe.   Be sure to run the water line 36" or more under the ground.   We hired a guy with a trencher.   I running up through your garage building concrete floor, use the black plastic tile and run the water line through it.  If you ever need to replace the water line, it can be done this way.


----------

